# Bristol Beaufort



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 11, 2014)

A well known image taken By Charles Brown. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_E._Brown_(photographer) If you click on the Beaufort image on the page, you'll see the very same aircraft from the very same photoshoot.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ScreamingLighting (Mar 20, 2015)

Here's a photo of a Beaufort attacking shipping in the Mediterranean

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)

*Specification*
Specification Beaufort I Beaufort VIII
Powerplant Two 1,130 hp Bristol Taurus VI, XII or XVI. Two 1,200 hp Pratt & Whitney Twin Wasp S1C3G
Span 57 ft 10 in
Max Weight 21,230 lb 22,500 lb
Capacity Four crew (pilot, navigator, radio operator, gunner). Later operational aircraft carried six Vickers machine guns (2 in nose, 2 in dorsal turret, 1 in port wing and one pintle mounted to fire laterally from entrance hatch). One 1,650 lb Mk XII 18 inch torpedo or up to 2,000 lb of bombs or mines.
Max Speed 260 mph 265 mph
Range 1,600 miles 1,450 miles
*Variants*
Beaufort I 1,014 built Two Taurus III, or VI, XII or XVI engines. 
Beaufort II 415 built Beaufort I with 1,200 hp Twin Wasp engines.
Beaufort IV 1 only One Beaufort II converted to 1,250 Taurus XX engines with four-gun dorsal turret.
Beaufort V to VIII 700 built Australian-built, 520 of these as Beaufort Mk VIII.
Beaufort IX 46 conversions Transport conversions of Mk VIII with seating for nine occupants.
*Survivors*
Beaufort Mk.VIII
A9-557
Australian War Memorial, Canberra. www.awm.gov.au/
Beaufort Mk.VIII
A9-559
Composite of several RAAF aircraft, displayed as Mk.IIA DD931 at the RAF Museum London. www.rafmuseum.org.uk/london/

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

gone


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 19, 2018)

Nice pic but where's the Beaufort?

Yeah..I'm being a smart arse!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 9, 2018)

RAAF Beauforts

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Wildcat (Oct 11, 2018)

RAAF Beauforts taxy out for another strike - New Guinea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 17, 2018)

A few images of the RAF Museum's Beaufort. I'm going to be posting a walkaround of this aeroplane, from whence these came, soon.




DD931 01 




DD931 76 




DD931 97

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 28, 2019)

BRISTOL BEAUFORT - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

Bet a good beer you have not seen this.

WW2 British RAF Bristol Beaufort Centre Of Gravity Determinator Instrument RARE ▷ £579.99 | Grelly

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 11, 2019)

You are correct sir!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2019)

Very interesting


----------



## Admiral Beez (Nov 11, 2019)

I like the forward armament options for the Beaufort, either fixed .303 mg in the wings or twin .303 in the nose.

http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/1290/bristolbeaufortmk11938b.jpg

Did they ever have both mg in the wings AND the nose guns? Would the wing guns be used for keeping AA gunners' heads down on torpedo approach?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2020)

World War II International News Photo ORIG, RAF Bristol Beaufort Bomber, Bombs | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 14, 2020)

WW2 press photo RAF Scotland Ground Crew load bomb Bristol Beaufort | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2021)

WW2 negative WWII original (A2) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 11, 2021)

Another shot of A9-524 here...ADF-Serials Image Gallery :: Bristol/DAP Beaufort :: Beaufort_Mk_VIIIs_A9_524_and_FX_A_6_A_D_Forest_Hill_c_1946_via_Mike_Mirkovic


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2021)

http://search.slv.vic.gov.au/primo-explore/fulldisplay?docid=SLV_ROSETTAIE20305321&context=L&vid=MAIN&lang=en_US&search_scope=digital_material&adaptor=Local Search Engine&isFrbr=true&tab=default_tab&query=any,exact,world war 1939-1945

Morotai Island, Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2021)

State Library Victoria - Viewer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Frog (Jun 13, 2021)

Pïcture from an Interallied Information Office publication :


----------



## SaparotRob (Jun 13, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> Bet a good beer you have not seen this.
> 
> WW2 British RAF Bristol Beaufort Centre Of Gravity Determinator Instrument RARE ▷ £579.99 | Grelly
> 
> ...


Glad I didn't take that bet.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 21, 2021)

BRISTOL BEAUFORT - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





L4456

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d29000/8d29900/8d29959v.jpg



T9540

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d29000/8d29900/8d29939v.jpg



Melbourne, Australia. Beaufort torpedo bomber rear fuselage and tail sub-assembly plant. Riveting tail plane

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d29000/8d29900/8d29950v.jpg



A9-271

Melbourne, Australia. Beaufort torpedo bomber final assembly plant. General view of the final assembly plant

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d29000/8d29900/8d29952v.jpg



Melbourne, Australia. Beaufort torpedo bomber final assembly plant. General view of the final assembly plant

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d29000/8d29900/8d29954v.jpg



Melbourne, Australia. Beaufort torpedo bomber final assembly plant. Preparing rear fuselage for joining with other components

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d29000/8d29900/8d29961v.jpg



Victoria, Australia. Group of seven Beaufort bombers in flight over the famous ninety mile beach

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d29000/8d29900/8d29946v.jpg



A9-265

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2021)

Great pictures! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2021)

With Jim.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8d29000/8d29900/8d29956v.jpg



Melbourne, Australia. Beaufort torpedo bomber final assembly plant. Joining American-made Pratt and Whitney motors to a bulkhead to be attached to plane

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## MiTasol (Aug 8, 2021)

Interesting photo from the Library of Congress site - Melbourne, Australia. Beaufort torpedo bomber turret sub-assembly plant. Mr. H. Le Cheminant
It shows the manager of the Gun Turret Plant (Mr. H. Le Cheminant) with a model Beaufort with the then secret Mk VE/3 turret obscured

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 8, 2021)

another interesting one from the same LOC site (sorry not Beaufort) - the title is somewhat misleading as the Wackett wing was all wood. Good photo tho. Sorry I cannot find the link

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2021)

Org. Photo: Australian RAAF Beaufort Bomber (#A9-562) Parked by B-25 Bombers!!! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com





RAAF A9-562

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 12, 2022)

1ST PROTOTYPE L4441

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2022)

L4443

The third prototype, L4443, was shipped to Karachi for tropical trials which ran from February to May 1940 and involved cylinder and oil temperature checks with Taurus III and then Mk II engines. There were no overheating problem and the tests were concluded on May 21. It then flew home, reaching Filton on the 29th. To improve handling L4443 featured a revised rudder trim tab with the chord increased by 4in, increasing its area from 0.8 sq.ft to 1.25 sq.ft. This change was incorporated on all Beauforts. all-aero














LARGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF BRISTOL BEAUFORT MK1 TORPEDO BOMBER 24x18cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">LARGE ORIGINAL PRESS PHOTO RAF BRISTOL BEAUFORT MK1 TORPEDO BOMBER L4445</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Hand written description on the back</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size 24 X...



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 19, 2022)

ORIGINAL LETTER + 6 x ‘SECRET’ WW2 BRITISH PHOTOS: Damaged Beaufort Brought Home | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL LETTER + 6 x ‘SECRET’ WW2 BRITISH PHOTOS: Damaged Beaufort Brought Home at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2022)




----------

